# Forum Argomenti di discussione IVA - Intrastat - SPESOMETRO - San Marino  Comunicazione Annuale dati Iva

## rerina

Salve a tutti....una ditta individuale che ha fatturato 40.000 , ma tutte le fatture sono state emesse esenti Art. 17 c. 6 (reverse charge) deve presentare la comunicazione Annuale dati Iva??   :Confused:

----------


## Robi

> Salve a tutti....una ditta individuale che ha fatturato 40.000 , ma tutte le fatture sono state emesse esenti Art. 17 c. 6 (reverse charge) deve presentare la comunicazione Annuale dati Iva??

  Assolutamente sì!!!

----------


## Alessandra

Nel caso di *srl* trasformatasi in *snc*  quindi P.IVA UGUALE , cosa fate?
Comunicazione IVA e dichiarazione iva viene inviata da SNC per tutto il periodo 2007 e qui ci sono, ma non presentate un modello con 2 intercalari? Perchè non si tratta di una trasformazione sostanziale soggettiva la P.IVA è la stessa!
Ogni volta che mi capita vado in crisi...
Grazie
Ale :Confused:

----------


## fabrizio

Nel caso in cui nel corso del 2007 una snc si sia trasformata in srl, ai fini della comunicazione dati iva del 2007 è corretto presentare un'unica dichiarazione (come srl) contenente tutte le operazioni effettuate dal 01/01 al 31/12? 
Le istruzioni trattano il caso particolare di "trasformazioni soggettive sostanziali" ma in questo caso si ha avuto semplicemente una modifica della ragione sociale, la partita iva è rimasta la stessa, non credo che sia necessario procedere ad inviare due dichiarazioni (una per il periodo snc e l'altra post trasformazione...).
Voi come vi comportate in queste circostanze?
Fabrizio

----------


## pettirosso

> Salve a tutti....una ditta individuale che ha fatturato 40.000 , ma tutte le fatture sono state emesse esenti Art. 17 c. 6 (reverse charge) deve presentare la comunicazione Annuale dati Iva??

  sezione 2 rigo CD1

----------


## missturtle

Nel caso in cui la partita iva sia rimasta invariata bisogna presentare, ai fini iva, un'unica dichiarazione iva cumulativa con la ragione sociale attuale.  :Smile:

----------


## lollolo

> sezione 2 rigo CD1

  Ho letto bene le istruzioni della comunicazione annuale e sembra, tuttavia, che non vanno inserite le operazione attivite di reverse charge bens&#236; quelle passive. 
Pi&#249; precisamente va inserito nel rigo CD4 l'iva esigibile e nel rigo CD5 l'iva detratta, in modo che sia un partita di giro.
Cosa ne pensate?

----------


## pettirosso

Nel rigo CD1, relativo alle operazioni attive,
si indica, nel campo 1, il totale, al netto dellIva,
delle operazioni attive (cessioni di beni e prestazioni
di servizi) allinterno, intracomunitarie e
di esportazione, effettuate nel 2007, comprese
quelle ad esigibilità differita e le operazioni attive
per le quali in fattura non è stata addebitata
lIva per effetto del meccanismo del reverse
charge (ad es. cessioni di rottami, subappalto in
edilizia), per le quali limposta è dovuta dallacquirente/
committente soggetto passivo Iva.

----------


## lollolo

Purtroppo non riesco a riscontrare tra le istruzioni la dicitura _"e le operazioni attive
per le quali in fattura non è stata addebitata
lIva per effetto del meccanismo del reverse
charge (ad es. cessioni di rottami, subappalto in
edilizia), per le quali limposta è dovuta dallacquirente/
committente soggetto passivo Iva._.
Mi puoi dare indicazione più precisa?
Grazie

----------


## Robi

Come da istruzioni: "_Rigo CD1, campo 1, indicare lammontare complessivo, al netto dellIVA, delle operazioni
attive (cessioni di beni e prestazioni di servizi) allinterno, intracomunitarie e di esportazione,
effettuate nel periodo di riferimento_"
Le operazioni in regime di "reverse charge" sono operazioni attive nel caso di cessioni... e all'opposto per gli acquisti.
Se cerchi esplicitamente la frase "reverse charge" nelle istruzioni non le trovi, trovi invece la specificazione nei righi se sono cedute o acquisiti tramite esportazione o importazione

----------


## lollolo

Purtroppo ho ancora dubbi sull'argomento!!!!!!
Navigando nel web ho trovato infatti indicazioni che suffragano la mia tesi. Vi consiglio di verificare sul seguente link: La comunicazione annuale dati IVA 2008
Saluti

----------


## Robi

Guarda l'ultimo esempio del link che hai postato, in fondo alla pagina "ESEMPIO N. 2: CESSIONI E ACQUISTI DI ROTTAMI", si dice attraverso i numeri quello che ti ho detto a parole!

----------


## lollolo

si, ma mentre la cessione di rottami è operazione non imponibile, la prestazione di servizi soggetta al reverse charge è senza iva. 
Esempio n. 1

----------


## Robi

Il "funzionamento" del reverse charge acquisto rottami ed prestazioni in edilizia &#232; lo stesso...(anche se riferito ad articoli diversi 74 piuttosto che 17) e in effetti i 2 esempi hanno con la stessa logica di fondo.
Probabilmente non riesco a capire il tuo dubbio...scusa

----------


## lollolo

Io parlo di operazioni attive. Infatti se vedi l'esempio n. 2 l'operazione di reverse è assimilabile a quella di "Cessioni interne di rottami a soggetti IVA" il cui imponibile non è riportato nella voce Cd1 sez. 2.

----------


## Robi

> Io parlo di operazioni attive. Infatti se vedi l'esempio n. 2 l'operazione di reverse è assimilabile a quella di "Cessioni interne di rottami a soggetti IVA" il cui imponibile non è riportato nella voce Cd1 sez. 2.

  *Sez. II, rigo CD 1 campo 1* vengono riportate tutte le operazione attive, quindi cessioni imponibili, cessioni interne in reverse charge, cessioni intra di rottami ed esportazioni di rottami (queste due ultime trovano ulteriore specificazione nei campi 2 e 4). 
Quanto riportato nell'esempio è compatibile con quanto è stato detto in questo thread.
Se ho lasciato dubbi sono qui!  :Wink:

----------


## Patty76

> Ho letto bene le istruzioni della comunicazione annuale e sembra, tuttavia, che non vanno inserite le operazione attivite di reverse charge bensì quelle passive. 
> Più precisamente va inserito nel rigo CD4 l'iva esigibile e nel rigo CD5 l'iva detratta, in modo che sia un partita di giro.
> Cosa ne pensate?

  Leggendo una circolare di approfondimento mi è venuto lo stesso dubbio! Ossia viene specificato il "reverse" nei righi CD4 e CD5 ma non nel CD1  :Confused:

----------


## lollolo

Per capirci:la domanda che pongo è la seguente?
La fatturazione di un prestazioni di servizi in edilizia con il reverse charge va indicata sicuramente nel rigo CD 1 campo 1, ma va ULTERIORMENtE SPECIFICATA NEL CAMPO 2 del CD1?

----------


## Robi

> Leggendo una circolare di approfondimento mi è venuto lo stesso dubbio! Ossia viene specificato il "reverse" nei righi CD4 e CD5 ma non nel CD1

  Perchè sono proprio i CD4 e CD5 che possono generare maggior dubbi, in quanto l'iva da reverse charge la devi indicare in entrambi in righi appunto per avere un effetto nullo!! 
Il prestatore d'opera/cedente, l'imponibile lo devi mettere nel CD1 perchè è pur sempre una "operazione attiva"

----------


## Patty76

> Perchè sono proprio i CD4 e CD5 che possono generare maggior dubbi, in quanto l'iva da reverse charge la devi indicare in entrambi in righi appunto per avere un effetto nullo!! 
> Il prestatore d'opera/cedente, l'imponibile lo devi mettere nel CD1 perchè è pur sempre una "operazione attiva"

  Ok, ho capito! L'iva và indicata sia nel rigo cd4 e cd5 così si annulla, e l'imponibile nel rigo cd1 (operazioni attive) ma non nella colonna II del Cd1 (di cui operazioni non imponibili) !

----------


## Robi

> Per capirci:la domanda che pongo è la seguente?
> La fatturazione di un prestazioni di servizi in edilizia con il reverse charge va indicata sicuramente nel rigo CD 1 campo 1, ma va ULTERIORMENtE SPECIFICATA NEL CAMPO 2 del CD1?

  Secondo me no, ma aspettiamo pareri più qualificati  :Smile:

----------


## lollolo

Allora siamo d'accordo; anche io penso che non vada indicato l'imponibile nel rigo CD1 campo 2.
In attesa di altri pareri. 
Saluti.

----------


## Robi

> Ok, ho capito! L'iva và indicata sia nel rigo cd4 e cd5 così si annulla, e l'imponibile nel rigo cd1 (operazioni attive) ma non nella colonna II del Cd1 (di cui operazioni non imponibili) !

  Sisisisisi  :Smile:

----------


## lollolo

> Sisisisisi

  Devi indicare l'iva nel rigo cd4 e cd5 per le operazioni passive. Per quelle attive devi indicare l'importo solo nel campo cd1.

----------


## Robi

Giusta precisazione, davo per assodato che non riguardava le attive, dal momento che l'iva non c'è! 
Cmq lollolo dal momento che nessuno ha detto nulla, credo sia giusta la linea fin qui discussa  :Big Grin:

----------


## giusy78

Buonasera, vorrei sapere se una srl che non svolge attività e non ha nè fatture di acquisto nè fatture di vendita, deve presentare la comunicazione dei dati iva ?

----------


## Patty76

Si, perchè la S.r.l. è "obbligata" anche se ha fatturato pari a zero.

----------


## sifabbroni

ma questa discorso vale per la dichiarazione iva annuale da unico o anche per la comunicazione annuale dati iva?

----------


## Speedy

> ma questa discorso vale per la dichiarazione iva annuale da unico o anche per la comunicazione annuale dati iva?

  Vale sia per l'una sia per l'altra.

----------


## sifabbroni

Perfetto!
Invece per quanto riguarda la numerazione delle fatture di vendita ho visto che continua da quella utilizzata dalla snc.
Per le fatture di acquisto invece che protocolli iva utilizzo? Si riparte da 1 oppure riparto dall'ultimo protocollo utilizzato dalla snc?

----------


## EMANUELE12

se i dati nella dichiarazione iva annuale da presentare insieme all'unico ci sono dati diversi da quelli inseriti nella comunicazione iva da effettuare entro il 28 febbraio comporta dei problemi?oppure quando si paga l'iva a saldo si aggiusta tutto?

----------


## Contabile

La dichiarazione che ha valore &#232; quella inserita in UNICO. Ad oggi che io sappia nessuno &#232; stato sanzionato per la discordanza dei dati.

----------


## SIMO1075

Salve a tutti, ho un grosso dubbio...ma la comunicazione annuale dati Iva non era stata soppressa insieme all'elenco clienti e fornitori? Il mio dubbio si è rafforzato con lo scadenziario di febbraio pubblicato dal sito dell'agenzia delle entrate dove al 28/02/2009 non c'è tale scadenza. Spero qualcuno possa aiutarmi grazie in anticipo.

----------


## dani67

Anche a me è venuto un coccolone non vedendo la scadenza nel mese di febbraio. Non sarà perché il 28 è sabato, e la scadenza rimandata al 2 marzo?

----------


## Rob62

esatto
Ciao
Roberto

----------


## luigino

Salve, 
Manca poco più di un mese, ma nel sito dell' ADE manca sia il software per la predisposizione, sia i moduli di controllo 2009. 
Sapete se bisogna procedere con il software ed i moduli pubblicati nel 2008?
o, se invece, a breve il sito verrà aggiornato?

----------


## Contabile

Il software sar&#224; pubblicato come lo scorso anno ai primi di febbraio.

----------


## luigino

> Il software sarà pubblicato come lo scorso anno ai primi di febbraio.

   
mi è venuto questo dubbio perché nel sito dell'ADE, c'è scritto: 
"Il software IVC 2008 consente la predisposizione del tracciato telematico della Comunicazione Annuale Dati IVA relativa al periodo di imposta 2007 e successivi."  Agenzia delle Entrate - Software di compilazione comunicazione dati Iva annuale 
Non fa venire qualche dubbio in merito?

----------


## Contabile

> Non fa venire qualche dubbio in merito?

  Nessuno.  
Solo la fobia della paura di "errare" è spaventosamente paurosa.  :Big Grin:

----------


## giusy78

Buongiorno a tutti!
Vorrei sapere se un odontoiatra che effettua solo operazioni esenti da iva art. 10, è tenuto ad inviare la comunicazione dei dati annuali iva.
Grazie mille

----------


## kennedy08

> Buongiorno a tutti!
> Vorrei sapere se un odontoiatra che effettua solo operazioni esenti da iva art. 10, è tenuto ad inviare la comunicazione dei dati annuali iva.
> Grazie mille

  Ti faccio una domanda: ma la dichiarazione iva la fa?

----------


## Contabile

Sul sito dell'Agenzia Entrate &#232; stato inserito il software per la comunicazione dati IVA 2008.

----------


## studiogefis@studiogefis.it

Buon giorno a tutti.
Ho un dubbio sulla comunicazione dati Iva.
Se sono state effettuare operazioni Iva per cessione beni ammortizzabili, questi devono essere indicati nelle comunicazione?
Grazie.

----------


## danilo sciuto

Chiedo a tutti di postare in questo thread tutte le questioni riguardanti l'oggetto. 
Per l'economia del forum, e per ottimizzare il tempo di chi chiede e di chi risponde. 
Grazie

----------


## Contabile

> Se sono state effettuare operazioni Iva per cessione beni ammortizzabili, questi devono essere indicati nelle comunicazione?

  
Perché non dovrebbero?

----------


## Cris233

Buongiorno
nella comunicazione annuale dati iva di quest'anno nel rigo delle operazioni non imponibili vanno indicate quelle art.17 del reverse charge?

----------


## dott.mamo

Una societ&#224; ha effettuato tutte le liquidazioni periodiche del 2008 con un pro-rata di detraibilit&#224; del 10&#37;. A consuntivo, dopo la liquidazione del mese di dicembre, si &#232; calcolato il pro-rata definitivo per il 2008 pari al 15%. 
Nella comunicazione dati IVA, nel rigo CD5, dovr&#224; essere indicata l'IVA detratta applicando il 10% oppure il nuovo e definitivo 15%? 
Leggendo le istruzioni della comunicazione IVA mi sembra di poter dire che va applicato il 10% per&#242; vorrei averne la certezza.

----------


## Cris233

Buongiorno
le operazioni imponibili art.17 del reverse charge va indicato tra le operazioni non imponibili della comunicazione annuale dati iva?

----------


## ale.rix

salve a tutti  
scusate allora è confermato per il 28 febbraio la scdenza della comunicazione IVA 2009, oppure tale comunicazione è stata abbrogata?

----------


## danilo sciuto

> salve a tutti  
> scusate allora è confermato per il 28 febbraio la scdenza della comunicazione IVA 2009, oppure tale comunicazione è stata abbrogata?

  
Confermata per il 2/3 (il 28 è sabato...)

----------


## pierpaolo spinoso

Gli acquisti di cui all'art. 1 comma 100 finanziaria 2007 (minimi) concorrono a formare il totale delle operazioni passive di cui al rigo CD2 del modello comunicazione dati Iva? Inoltre, se rientrano vanno indicate tra gli aquisti imponibili o esenti?
Grazie

----------


## AlessandroV.

Salve a tutti.
Come registrate le fatture ricevute da contribuenti minimi? Dovrebbe trattarsi di non assogettabilità all'imposta quindi di conseguenza nessun inserimento in comunicazione IVA, giusto? Lo chiedo perchè il mio programma di contabilità (TeamSystem) non prevede l'apposito codice per gli acquisti da contribuenti minimi ed io ho ovviato inserendo il codice previsto per l'art.15, che di conseguenza non va in comunicazione (la quale prevede solo i campi "esente" e "non imponibile").

----------


## ELY75

Buongiorno,
sono nuova quindi scusatemi in anticipo x eventuali errori!!
Per la registrazione di una fattura ricevuta da un contribuenti minimo l'anno scorso l'ho registrata con un codice proprio, solo che non ho ancora capito se è da considerare un'operazione non imponibile o esente o fuori campo?  :Confused:  Perchè stò preparando la comunicazione annuale dati IVA e non son sicura se va inclusa nel campo 2 del rigo CD2??
In dichiarazione IVA hanno creato un apposito codice VF16 quindi suppongo sia da escludere il fuori campo..

----------


## Sissi1966

> Buongiorno,
> sono nuova quindi scusatemi in anticipo x eventuali errori!!
> Per la registrazione di una fattura ricevuta da un contribuenti minimo l'anno scorso l'ho registrata con un codice proprio, solo che non ho ancora capito se è da considerare un'operazione non imponibile o esente o fuori campo?  Perchè stò preparando la comunicazione annuale dati IVA e non son sicura se va inclusa nel campo 2 del rigo CD2??
> In dichiarazione IVA hanno creato un apposito codice VF16 quindi suppongo sia da escludere il fuori campo..

  Io l'ho inclusa, ho letto mi sembra su una circolare Seac che va cmq compresa.Attendiamo gli esperti, anche io non sono un oracolo. :Smile:  
Sissi

----------


## StefanoPadova

Mai sentito la scadenza rimane

----------


## AlessandroV.

> Io l'ho inclusa, ho letto mi sembra su una circolare Seac che va cmq compresa.Attendiamo gli esperti, anche io non sono un oracolo. 
> Sissi

  Eppure nelle circolari sui "minimi" si è sempre parlato di operazioni non soggette ad IVA, come interpretate questa locuzione? Personalmente sarei orientato per un "fuori campo", con conseguente irrilevanza per la comunicazione, ma ne sono tutt'altro che sicuro...

----------


## Contabile

> Io l'ho inclusa, ho letto mi sembra su una circolare Seac che va cmq compresa.

  
Questo quanto riporta la circolare che si esprime a mò di parere. 
"_Analogamente a quanto previsto nellambito della compilazione del quadro VF del Mod. IVA 2009, si ritiene che in tale campo (CD2) vadano ricompresi anche gli acquisti effettuati presso contribuenti che adottano il regime dei minimi ancorché le relative fatture siano state emesse senza applicazione dellIVA._" 
Nella sostanza cambia nulla.

----------


## StefanoPadova

va ricompresa secondo me, utilizzerei lo stesso metodo che si utilizzava per i minimi in franchigia!
nn è fuori campo perché sussistono i presupposti dell'iva solo che (come ad esempio l'art.10) il legislatore ha voluto esentarli dall'imposta.
Quindi si vanno nel vf16 e nel cd2

----------


## giusy78

Buongiorno!
Vorrei sapere se un produttore agricolo che applica il regime speciale iva ai sensi dell'art. 34 c.1 dpr 633/72 deve presentare la comunicazione iva.
Grazie per la disponibilità

----------


## lotta

Buongiorno, mi chiamo Carla e vorrei chiedere una delucidazione.
L'importo della fattura di vendita di un autoveicolo con  iva indetraibile legge 388/2000 art. 30 comma 4 va inserita nell'imponibile CD1, ma se ho capito bene non va riportato in nessuna delle altre voci. Grazie

----------


## falmur

Nella comunicazione, in che rigo relativo agli acquisti metto le operazioni con i minimi?
Ho letto che ci deve essere rispondenza tra il rigo CD2 e il rigo VF21.
Grazie

----------


## caterinak

Salve
nella comunicazione iva, le fatture emesse ex art.74 cessione di rottami vanno nel totale operazioni attive o non ci vanno? 
mi sembra di capire, dalle istruzioni, che vanno messe le fatture ricevute ex art. 74, ma emesse mi sembra di no...

----------


## mave70

Buonasera, 
avrei bisogno di un Vostro parere: il programma di contabilità che utilizzo, per ottenere i dati da inserire nella comunicazione iva annuale nel totale delle operazioni passive (CD2) inserisce anche le operazioni effettuate con  soggetti in regime dei minimi (secondo me non devono essere indicate) ed ancora per quanto riguarda le operazioni art.17 relative al riverse charge in edilizia le inserisce correttamente nel rigo CD2 ma anche nel rigo CD1 (e questo mi lascia molto perplesso).
Ho provato a contattare la Softhouse spiegando le mie perplessità, ma ancora non ho ricevuto una risposta soddisfacente in merito.
Grazie per i Vostri pareri :Smile:

----------


## StefanoPadova

i minimi rientrano nel vf16 e quindi anche nel cd2! non è un fuori campo ma un'esenzione prevista dalla legge

----------


## maxpatti79

Ho letto che è possibile modificare i dati relativi alla comunicazione dati iva in sede di dichiarazione iva, ma in caso di modifica di tali dati si è soggetti a controlli?

----------


## Giuseppe Serrao

Mai successo fino ad oggi che ci siano stati controlli tra le divergenze tra la Comunicazione IVA e la dichiarazione IVA. Si consideri che l'adempimento in scadenza al 2 di marzo ha valenza di mera comunicazione.

----------


## Enrico Larocca

Assolutamente si, in quanto la comunicazione dati IVA non &#232; altro che la sintesi dei quadri VE, VF e VL della dichiarazione annuale IVA. 
Saluti

----------


## nuvola

Ciao a tutti... non ho trovato nessun topic sulla comunicazione iva  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  .... Vorrei avere un chiarimento, secondo voi le operazioni art. 74 quindi non imponibili vanno inserite nel campo CD1 campo 2 ?
C'&#232; da fare distinzioni tra i vari art.74 o dipende? Cio&#232; nel senso... art.74 riguardante giornali, o art.74 riguardante schede..sono la stessa cosa?

----------


## Sissi1966

A me all'Agenzia delle Entrate hanno detto che loro i dati delle Comunicazioni IVA non li hanno (e nemmeno li vogliono avere  :Smile: ) anche se in teoria cmq dovrebbero esservi dati concordi. 
Sissi

----------


## pierpaolo4178

Non mi rinviate alle istruzioni dell'articolo dedicato in quanto non è chiaro cosa fare. 
il problema è: le fatture emesse nel trim ott/dic annotate ai sensi art 74 nel tirmestre successivo (gen/mar) da parte degli autotrapsortatori vanno nella comunicazione iva annuale (nella dichiarazione iva sicuramente no).
Le istruzioni da una parte dicono che bisogna indicare le operazioni effettuate ed annotate (quindi lo stesso criterio art 74) nell'anno. Per cui non le metterei.
Però prima le stesse istruzioni affermano che per i soggetti trimestrali particolari bisogna indicare anche l'utlimo trimestre. In fondo lo spirito della comunicazione è quello di informare l'europa delle movimentazioni effettuate nell'anno; quindi opterei per includere imponibile ed iva dell'ultimo trimestre benché annotato nel trim successivo. Ovviamente cosi facendo tolgo il 4° trim anno precedente  già compreso in comunicazione dati anno precedente.
è chiaro che la comunicazione non potrà coincidere con i quadro F e E della dichiarazione che si base esclusviamente su quanto annotato nell'anno.

----------


## Giuseppe Serrao

Vale lo stesso l'esempio di un mensile? 
Per la compilazione della Comunicazione dati IVA del contribuente mensile posticipato: 
non vanno considerate le operazioni effettuate a dicembre 2007, utilizzate per la liquidazione IVA del mese di gennaio 2008; 
vanno considerate le operazioni di dicembre 2008, utilizzate per la liquidazione IVA del mese di gennaio 2009

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Ciao a tutti... non ho trovato nessun topic sulla comunicazione iva  .... Vorrei avere un chiarimento, secondo voi le operazioni art. 74 quindi non imponibili vanno inserite nel campo CD1 campo 2 ?
> C'è da fare distinzioni tra i vari art.74 o dipende? Cioè nel senso... art.74 riguardante giornali, o art.74 riguardante schede..sono la stessa cosa?

  
Ricordo che gli acquisti ex art. 74 subiscono lo stesso trattamento previsto dalla dichiarazione Iva.

----------


## fsdn2003

Salve, avrei un dubbio: Ma nella comunicazione iva ai righi cd4 e 5 devo inserire rispettivamente l'iva esigibile e detratta, ma relativa alle fatture registrate nell'anno di riferimento o relativa a tutte le fatture che hanno reso l'iva esigibile o detraibile nel periodo? Mi spiego meglio: L'azienda che inizia il 2008 con un credito iva e lo utilizza nell'anno deve inserire nella comunicazione anche questo credito nel rigo dell'iva detratta oppure no? Perchè non inserendola uscirebbe una maggiore iva dovuta...grazie a tutti

----------


## mariognapolitano@inwind.it

La liquidazione IVA si fa in dichiarazione annuale

----------


## pierpaolo4178

> Non mi rinviate alle istruzioni dell'articolo dedicato in quanto non è chiaro cosa fare. 
> il problema è: le fatture emesse nel trim ott/dic annotate ai sensi art 74 nel tirmestre successivo (gen/mar) da parte degli autotrapsortatori vanno nella comunicazione iva annuale (nella dichiarazione iva sicuramente no).
> Le istruzioni da una parte dicono che bisogna indicare le operazioni effettuate ed annotate (quindi lo stesso criterio art 74) nell'anno. Per cui non le metterei.
> Però prima le stesse istruzioni affermano che per i soggetti trimestrali particolari bisogna indicare anche l'utlimo trimestre. In fondo lo spirito della comunicazione è quello di informare l'europa delle movimentazioni effettuate nell'anno; quindi opterei per includere imponibile ed iva dell'ultimo trimestre benché annotato nel trim successivo. Ovviamente cosi facendo tolgo il 4° trim anno precedente  già compreso in comunicazione dati anno precedente.
> è chiaro che la comunicazione non potrà coincidere con i quadro F e E della dichiarazione che si base esclusviamente su quanto annotato nell'anno.

  posso insistere su questa domanda, nessun altro gestisce autotrasportatori ?

----------


## antonius

Salve avrei due quesiti da sottoporre:
1 -le operazione di acquisto fatte da un contribuente minimo rilevano ai fini della comunicazione dei dati iva?
Dove vanno inserite?
2 - dalla comunicazione sono escluse le operazioni art. 15, fuori campo?
Grazie

----------


## Speedy

> Salve avrei due quesiti da sottoporre:
> 1 -le operazione di acquisto fatte da un contribuente minimo rilevano ai fini della comunicazione dei dati iva?
> Dove vanno inserite?
> 2 - dalla comunicazione sono escluse le operazioni art. 15, fuori campo?
> Grazie

  1- Non vanno inserite 
2- Sono escluse

----------


## antonius

Ciao grazie per la pronta risposta...
Ma sui minini mi pare di aver letto da qualche parte che vadano comunquer considerati...èa me pare un po strano... 
Chiedo lumi

----------


## Contabile

> .
> Ma sui minini mi pare di aver letto da qualche parte che vadano comunque considerati...  Chiedo lumi

  In questa stessa discussione c'è la traccia del riferimento di una interpretazione data sull'inserimento o meno del dato dei minimi in comunicazione.

----------


## TRE PULCI2

Scusate, l'articolo 74 va inserito nella comunicazione iva? Parlo sia delel operazioni attive che passive.

----------


## GABRY78

Scusate... ma tra le operazioni passive CD1 vanno indicate le operazioni derivanti da Autofattura Intra???? Boooo :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## maxime67

Salve a tutti,
avrei un problema che spero qualcuno possa risolvermi. Devo spedire la comunicazione annuale dati iva di due SAS che sono in liquidazione volontaria dal 17/07/2008. Devo fare due comunicazioni distinte come per l'Unico (ante e post liquidazione) oppure posso farne una sola per totale? (01/01/2008 - 31/12/2008). Grazie a tutti per l'interessamento.

----------


## GABRY78

che io sappia una sola :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Supernewbie

Salve a e piacere a tutti! 1^ post nel forum  :Wink:  
Chiedo un chiarimento: compilazione comunicazione dati iva...
sez. II Rigo C2, campo 1, si dice che bisogna inserire il valore delle operazione rilevanti ai fini iva, quindi escludo i fuori campo Iva. 
Il regime dei contribuenti minimi, art. 1 comma 100 legge finanziaria 2008, &#232; considerato fuori campo iva? Quindi da non inserire al Rigo C2? 
Grazie a tutti! :Smile:

----------


## Contabile

In questa discussione se ne &#232; parlato

----------


## Supernewbie

grazie letto... però ci sono due diverse teorie.... 
art. 1 comma 100 --> fuori campo --> No comunicazione Iva
art. 1 comma 100 --> trattasi di esenzione --> Si comunicazione Iva...   :Confused:

----------


## Contabile

Al momento in ufficio ho fatto impostare le comunicazioni non tenendo conto delle fatture dei minimi. 
Sono per il non vanno inserite

----------


## nuvola

..Ciao... anche se ancora non ho ricevuto una risp alla mia precedent domanda...ci provo con un altro questito..... 
Per chi applica il pro-rata, nella comunicazione mantengo come % di detraibilità quella calcolata nell'unico 2008? Cioè nel senso, devo ricalcolare la detraibilità che poi inseriro nella dichiarazione iva dell'unico 2009 o posso lasciare quella che ho calcolato per l'unico 2008 e cambiarla poi successivamente per la dichiarazione?

----------


## Supernewbie

> Al momento in ufficio ho fatto impostare le comunicazioni non tenendo conto delle fatture dei minimi. 
> Sono per il non vanno inserite

  ok, penso che siano da far rientrare nel concetto del fuori campo iva... anche a mio parere

----------


## nuvola

Scusate... ma l'art.26 secondo voi ci va?
Perche il programma (di cui l'assistente mi dice &#232; rilanciato bene!!!) non me lo inserisce, pero nella dichiarazione iva nei righi VF mi dice che bisogna tenere conto nelle variazioni dell'art 26 dello stesso anno. Sono un po confusa a riguardo voi come lo gestite?

----------


## giusy

Una ditta individuale in semplificata vende tabacchi ed ha il gioco del lotto.
Non vende null'altro ( accendini, caramelle etc,) e di conseguenza non emette scontrini con iva.Come ci si comporta ai fini IVA? Deve fare la comunicazione dati con l'indicazione delle sole operazioni attive relative al lotto (ART.10,6)? 
Nella Dichiarazione IVa, sempre che sia tenuto a farla, dove vanno indicate queste operazioni? Grazie per l'aiuto, ma non ho mai gestito un tabacchi e sto incontrando alcune difficoltà. :Confused:

----------


## barbie

Un avvocato emette la parcella con spese esenti art 15 nella comunicazione iva vanno inserite? perchè leggendo le istruzioni mi dice che nel rigo cd1 si deve indicare l'ammontare complessivo al netto dell'iva di tutte le operazioni attive rilevanti ai fini iva ( imponibili, non imponibili esenti ecc)  Ma il mio prog non le riporta nella comunicazione il dubbio è le devo inserire?  :Confused:

----------


## dott.mamo

le spese a cui ti riferisci credo siano quelle anticipate per conto del cliente
si tratta pertanto di spese escluse art. 15 (e non esenti) per cui non vanno indicate n&#233; nella Comunicazione n&#233; nella Dichiarazione

----------


## barbie

> le spese a cui ti riferisci credo siano quelle anticipate per conto del cliente
> si tratta pertanto di spese escluse art. 15 (e non esenti) per cui non vanno indicate né nella Comunicazione né nella Dichiarazione

  
Si hai ragione grazie

----------


## barbie

il problema è che sto leggendo le istruzioni del prog e delle leggi illustrate e sono andata in conflitto
grazie mille dinuovo

----------


## elisacorradiballestra

Mi sono accorta che ho sbagliato ad indicare il codice attività nella comunicazione dati iva (anno 2008 dati 2007).
Nella dichiarazione iva invece il dato era giusto!
cosa potrebbe accadere?
elisa

----------


## NICOTIT

Buongiorno.
In caso di emissione di fatture per caparre confirmatorie es. art.2, il mio software include le stesse nella comunicazione annuale dati iva (cd1 tra gli esenti) e non nella dichiarazione iva annuale. 
Potete aiutarmi?
Grazie.

----------


## babycommercialista

Salve a tutti cari colleghi,
volevo un chiarimento relativamente ad un autosalone che segue il regime del margine globale: le oiperazioni di acquisto e vendita di auto usate, ai sensi del DL 23.2.1995 n. 41, art 36, vanno considerate nella comunicazione dati iva tra le operazioni non imponibili? Oppure non vanno affatto indicate?
Grazie mille

----------


## ANATOJ

Ciao a tutti.
Vi pongo il seguente quesito:
Acquisto di servizi dalla RSM con conseguente autofatturazione ai sensi dell'art. 17.
dove va indivato nella comunicazione iva? :Confused: 
Ciao e grazie per l'aiuto :Smile:

----------


## M@pperò

> Mi sono accorta che ho sbagliato ad indicare il codice attività nella comunicazione dati iva (anno 2008 dati 2007).
> Nella dichiarazione iva invece il dato era giusto!
> cosa potrebbe accadere?
> elisa

  Nulla. Non accadrà assolutissimamente nulla.

----------


## elisacorradiballestra

> Nulla. Non accadrà assolutissimamente nulla.

  Grazie, mi sento piu' sollevata!

----------


## GRAZIA

Buongiorno a tutti,
sono andata in tilt.
Dubbio: la comunicazione dati iva per un'associazione che ha svolto operazioni commerciali quindi con iva deve essere inviata vero?
E se l'associazione ha partita iva ma non ha effettuato per l'anno 2008 alcuna operazione con iva va inviata lo stesso o no?
Grazie in anticipo delle vostre risposte.
Grazia

----------


## paola73

Ciao. è corretto inserire nel totale operazioni attive un importo negativo se si è in presenza di una nota sola di credito emessa nell'anno considerato? :Confused:

----------


## paola73

Ciao, è corretto inserire tra le operazioni attive un importo negativo se durante l'anno si è emessa una sola nota di credito?

----------


## GRAZIA

Ciao,
si devi inviare la comunicazione inserendo ciò che hai, quindi se c'è solo una nota di credito inserirai quella con segno negativo.
Chissa se qualcuno mi può aiutare sono andata in tilt.
Dubbio: la comunicazione dati iva per un'associazione che ha svolto operazioni commerciali quindi con iva deve essere inviata vero?
E se l'associazione ha partita iva ma non ha effettuato per l'anno 2008 alcuna operazione con iva va inviata lo stesso o no?
Grazie in anticipo delle vostre risposte.
Grazia

----------


## alessio72

Ma scusate.....le persone fisiche swe realizzano un volume di affari inferiore a 25822 Euro mica devono inviare nulla!

----------


## GRAZIA

Ma il mio dubbio non è su una persona fisica ma su un'associazione.
Cosa ne pensi?

----------


## GRAZIA

Per quanto riguarda la risposta a Paola ho considerato che il suo quesito fosse rivolto per una società, dove non esiste alcuna franchigia, e non per una persona fisica dove le istruzioni sono molto chiare.
Mi sono sbagliata?
Ciao a tutti!

----------


## Esattore

Mi inserisco in questa discussione, non per ridpondere, ma per fare un'altra domanda. Se ho già inviato una comunicazione iva,sbagliando un dato, posso riinviarla per correggerla, prima del 2 marzo? Dove è scritto?
Grazie

----------


## alessio72

PER GRAZIA........
Ho letto ora il tuo quesito.....si è un bel dubbio perche le istruzioni ministeriali parlano di vari casi di esonero ma non credo ci rientra il tuo....cmq ti consiglierei di leggerti le isteruzioni ministeriali del modello in modo analitico e vedi se ci rientri.

----------


## Speedy

> Ciao. è corretto inserire nel totale operazioni attive un importo negativo se si è in presenza di una nota sola di credito emessa nell'anno considerato?

  Per me è corretto.

----------


## M@pperò

> Le persone fisiche se realizzano un volume di affari inferiore a 25822 Euro mica devono inviare nulla!

  Le persone fisiche o meglio ditte individuali non hanno l'obbligo dell'invio se il loro volume di affari non supera i 25 mila e tot euro.

----------


## sergiodp

> Ma il mio dubbio non è su una persona fisica ma su un'associazione.
> Cosa ne pensi?

  A meno di rientrare in qualche caso di esonero (es. L. 398/91), è tenuta a presentarla anche se non ha effettuato operazioni.

----------


## M@pperò

> Dubbio: la comunicazione dati iva per un'associazione che ha svolto operazioni commerciali quindi con iva deve essere inviata?

  Si va inviata.   

> E se l'associazione ha partita iva ma non ha effettuato per l'anno 2008 alcuna operazione con iva va inviata lo stesso o no?

  Nel dubbio, inviarla con dati a zero è sempre meglio che non inviarla.

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Mi inserisco in questa discussione, non per ridpondere, ma per fare un'altra domanda. Se ho già inviato una comunicazione iva,sbagliando un dato, posso riinviarla per correggerla, prima del 2 marzo? Dove è scritto?
> Grazie

  Da nessuna parte. Per questo non si può fare.

----------


## sergiodp

> Da nessuna parte. Per questo non si pu&#242; fare.

  Sarebbe possibile richiedere telematicamente l'annullamento del file inviato e, quindi, ritrasmettere un'altra comunicazione!?

----------


## peter77

Salve a tutti, malgrado stia leggendo più volte le istruzioni, non riesco a capire se nel campo CD1 vadano inserite anche le autofatture per acquisti intracomunitari. Qualcuno di voi sa come gestire correttamente queste rilevazioni nella Comunicazione Iva di quest'anno?

----------


## sergiodp

> Salve a tutti, malgrado stia leggendo più volte le istruzioni, non riesco a capire se nel campo CD1 vadano inserite anche le autofatture per acquisti intracomunitari. Qualcuno di voi sa come gestire correttamente queste rilevazioni nella Comunicazione Iva di quest'anno?

  Gli acquisti intracomunitari vanno inseriti nel Campo CD2 rigo 4

----------


## studiocontabileab

Vanno inserite nella comunicazione iva le fatture emesse in sospensione d'imposta?

----------


## M@pperò

> Vanno inserite nella comunicazione iva le fatture emesse in sospensione d'imposta?

  Nellammontare imponibile delle cessioni: 
- devono essere ricomprese le fatture ad esigibilità differita emesse nel 2008 ancorché non incassate, mentre non sono ricomprese le fatture emesse nel 2007 ed incassate nel 2008

----------


## studiocontabileab

> Nellammontare imponibile delle cessioni: 
> - devono essere ricomprese le fatture ad esigibilità differita emesse nel 2008 ancorché non incassate, mentre non sono ricomprese le fatture emesse nel 2007 ed incassate nel 2008

  Per quelle emesse nel 2007 e incassate nel 2008 bisogna indicarle nel rigo CD4 come iva esigibile?Grazie

----------


## M@pperò

Si. Va indicata.

----------


## studiocontabileab

> Si. Va indicata.

  ottimo lavoro!

----------


## paolo67

Due dubbi:
1) L'imponibile relativo ad acquisti da contribuenti minini non dovrebbe comparire in quanto fuori campo IVA?
2) L'IVA (e l'imponibile relativo) su autofatture di acquisto di servizi va considerata solo nella sezione acquisti o anche in quella delle vendite? Grazie.

----------


## Enrico Larocca

Se stiamo parlando delle autofatture art.17 DPR 633/1972, nella sezione "Acquisti" dovr&#224; risultare per imponibile ed IVA; mentre nella sezione "Vendite" solo per l'IVA cos&#236; come accade in sede di dichiarazione IVA. 
Saluti

----------


## paolo67

Grazie per la risposta. Mi confermi anche il primo punto?

----------


## horus_979

ciao a tutti,
sono sicuro che l'art. 74 co. 1 lett D non rientra nella comunicazione iva ma 
l'art. 74 punto C e l'art. 74 -ter rientrano ? 
Grazie

----------


## peter77

> Gli acquisti intracomunitari vanno inseriti nel Campo CD2 rigo 4

  Quindi, mi pare di capire, che anche tu, come me, credi che vadano inseriti (o meglio specificati) i soli acquisti intra in C2 campo 4 e nient'altro in CD1. Mi pare l'interpretazione giusta, visto che gli acquisti intracomunitari non potrebbero mai aumentare il valore delle operazioni attive. L'iscrizione delle stesse nel registro fatture emesse è il modo per "neutralizzare" l'Iva. E' questo quello che credi anche tu?

----------


## paolo67

Un dubbio:l'imponibile relativo ad acquisti da contribuenti minini non dovrebbe comparire in quanto fuori campo IVA. E' corretto?

----------


## antonius

salve a tutti 
è possibile annullare un invio di comunicazione dati IVA?sembra non essere possibile farlo da entratel....
un cliente ha portato in ritardo le schede carburante....peccato che la comunicazione era stata già inviata il pomeriggio prima.... 
grazie

----------


## Pachiderma

Buongiorno e grazie per la vostra gentilezza: un contribuente ha chiuso l'attività fine novembre 2008; è comunque obbligato a presentare la comunicazione dati iva? (ha un volume d'affari superiore ai 26000,00 euro)

----------


## palotino

Buongiorno, scusatemi
l'art. 7 comma 4 lettere D/E/F riguardante il traffico voce/dati extra UE va inserito in comunicazione iva?
Grazie
Giacomo

----------


## lollolo

Buongiorno, 
un mio cliente svolge sia l'attività di artigiano sia di imprenditore agricolo in regime speciale. 
Se considero solo l'attività di artigiano, non è obbligato a inviare la comunicazione dati in quanto risulta al di sotto della soglia minima di 25,882,84, tuttavia se al volume d'affari artigiano sommo quello dell'attività agricola supera il predetto limite. 
Dalle istruzioni della comunicazione dati, che fanno cenno alla C.M. 113/2000, sembrerebbe che io sia obbligato a presentare la comunicazione dati, ma riportando solo i valori del'attività artigianale. 
Potete confortare quanto sopra. 
Grazie

----------


## panny

Salve a tutti. Ho un dubbio: una Srl che ha avuto un volume d'affari pari a zero nel 2008 è comunque obbligata a fare la comunicazione annuale IVA? Immagino di sì essendo comunque una società, ma chiedo cortesemente una conferma. Grazie.

----------


## Niccolò

Società di fatto inattiva, unico movimento del 2008 una nota di credito. La comunicazione viene scartata perchè inserisco un valore negativo. Come la risolvo? Domanda: una nota di credito di un acquisto, lo posso considerare un'operazione attiva?

----------


## Niccolò

> Salve a tutti. Ho un dubbio: una Srl che ha avuto un volume d'affari pari a zero nel 2008 è comunque obbligata a fare la comunicazione annuale IVA? Immagino di sì essendo comunque una società, ma chiedo cortesemente una conferma. Grazie.

  Sì, tutto a zero ma è da inviare  :Smile:

----------


## panny

Grazie per la risposta sollecita!

----------


## Clemy

Buonasera a tutti.
Leggendo le istruzioni alla comunicazione iva si parla di esonero per  "..i contribuenti che per lanno dimposta abbiano registrato esclusivamente operazioni esenti di cui allart. 10". Mi chiedevo se l'esclusione valesse per "tutti" i contribuenti che hanno registrato operazioni esenti, quindi anche le per società, e non solo per persone fisiche.
Vi ringrazio.

----------


## Niccolò

> Buonasera a tutti.
> Leggendo le istruzioni alla comunicazione iva si parla di esonero per  "..i contribuenti che per lanno dimposta abbiano registrato esclusivamente operazioni esenti di cui allart. 10". Mi chiedevo se l'esclusione valesse per "tutti" i contribuenti che hanno registrato operazioni esenti, quindi anche le per società, e non solo per persone fisiche.
> Vi ringrazio.

  Nel dubbio, io la invierei a zero.

----------


## dott.mamo

Per tutti.

----------


## francy

Buongiorno a tutti! Se fino ad oggi non vi portano la fatture e i corrispettivi di tutto l'anno 2008, per inviare la comunicazione iva annuale; voi, per tutelarvi come vi comportereste? Non sò cosa fare? La mando lo stesso a 000 zero!!Ciao e grazie in anticipo, a chi vorrà aiutarmi!!!! :Frown:

----------


## lifestyle

> Si, perchè la S.r.l. è "obbligata" anche se ha fatturato pari a zero.

  se però ha emesso una sola fattura in esenzione art.10 che le fa perdere il diritto alla detrazione dell'Iva acquisti posso non inviarla giusto? 
inoltre ho lo stesso problema già segnalato sopra
sas in liquidazione senza operazioni attive ma con imponibile negativo delle fatture di acquisto a seguito di note di credito registrate
il programma di controllo segnala un errore sul valore negativo cd2 col1 perchè è logicamente inferiore agli importi delle colonne successive che sono a 0
che si fa?

----------


## robiberta

Un dubbio dell'ultima ora. Un contribuente, professionista,  che dal 01/01/2008 passa dalla contabilità semplificata a contribuente minimo non presenta comunicazione dati iva per il 2008 in quanto esonerato a tale adempimento.

----------


## GRAZIA

Una cessione imponibile ex art. 10 n° 8-ter/lett. B DPR 633/72 soggetta al reverse charge ex art. 17 c.6 lett. a-bis dpr 633/72 per l'acquisto da parte di un lavoratore autonomo di un immobile strumentale devo indicarla sia in comunicazione iva che in dichiarazione vero?
In comunicazione iva si somma l'importo negli imponibili e in dichiarazione lo devo inserire in VJ 13 e basta?
Grazie!

----------


## Recinella

Ragazzi ho un dubbio.
Per quanto riguarda la comunicazione IVA per chi fa operazioni con RS art 17
1) Per le fatture di emesse con art 17, l' importo va messo nel CD1 totale operazioni attive e poi lo stesso importo nel di cui sezione non imponibile giusto?
2) Per le fatture di terzi che applicano l' articolo 17 al contribuente invece? Visto che poi devo integrare la fatture aggiungendo iva a credito e a debito? La base imponibile  va messa nel CD 2 totali operazioni passive e poi l' iva che io ho calcolato rispettivamente nel cd4 e cd5? 
E' giusto così?
Grazie a tutti e buon weekend  :Smile:

----------


## Ruben

Fatture emesse solo nel totale operazioni attive.
No nel di cui non imponibili in quanto sono comunque operazioni imponibili. 
Fatture ricevute solo nel totale operazioni passive.
Iva sia nel CD4 che nel CD5. 
Ciao.

----------


## Stiensera

> Secondo me no, ma aspettiamo pareri più qualificati

  Neanche secondo me...

----------


## Recinella

> Fatture emesse solo nel totale operazioni attive.
> No nel di cui non imponibili in quanto sono comunque operazioni imponibili. 
> Fatture ricevute solo nel totale operazioni passive.
> Iva sia nel CD4 che nel CD5. 
> Ciao.

  Grazie mille gentilissimo  :Big Grin:

----------


## fsdn2003

Salve, sto riscontrando questo tipo di problema per l'invio telematico delle comunicazioni. Il messaggio di errore interviene nella fase di autentica dei documenti. Il file lo prendo da entratel-documenti-esito (anche se il software mi propone il percorso entratel-documenti-controllati, ma lì non c'è niente che poi riguarda l'ivg). Dunque mi dice:
Il tipo di documento non risulta gestito dalla versione corrente entratel, ma ho fatto tutti gli aggiornamenti. 
Insomma sbaglio percorso, aggiornamento o cosa? Rispondetemi v prego  e vi ringrazio in anticipo
ps ho cercato la sez dedicata alla comunicazione iva ma non l'ho trovata per cui penso che scrivendo qui la posta il sistema in automatico?!? Sbaglio??

----------


## Rob62

ciao, prova a ricaricare il modulo di controllo comunicazioni vers 110, magari si è disinstallato con gli aggiornamenti di Entratel. 
Roberto

----------


## fsdn2003

Roberto l'ho già fatto ma niente....aiutooo

----------


## Ruben

Se lavori con il software dell'ade forse devi prendere il file da autenticare non da entratel ma dallo stesso software cartella preparati.
File.inv
Prova

----------


## barbie

Nel corso dell'anno 2008 un mio cliente ha aperto con la stessa partita iva un B&B nel 2008 ha sostenuto solo spese. Nell'invio della comunicazione devo aggiungerle o invio solo le operazioni att e pass dell'attività prevalente che è 702209 ?  :Confused:

----------


## Rob62

se usi il software AdE per la comunicazione, prova a fare una ricerca sul disco del file .ivc che ha creato (se cerchi i file creati oggi &#232; abbastanza veloce). Anche a me Entratel propone  "controllati", ma in realt&#224; il file &#232; in \Uniconline\arc e non nella cartella Entratel 
Roberto

----------


## fsdn2003

Grazie ho risolto...nell'autenticazione del file dovevo cliccare su autentica e crea file per invio e non solo su "autentica".

----------


## arual13

Buonasera ho due domande su due dubbi.
Un professionista (medico) che emette normalmente solo fatture es. art. 10 e occasionalmente qualche parcella con iva diciamo 1000 euro + 200 di iva deve fare la comunicazione iva (in effetti sarebbe sotto i fatidici 25822)?
Invece altro professionista con attività principale esente art. 10 e altra attività in contabilità semplificata come agricoltore dovendo fare comunicazione iva in quanto non è nel regime speciale è ha operazioni attive per circa 28.000 euro, in base alle istruzioni deve indicare come codice attività quella prevalente e in questo caso quella esente ma nel totale delle operazioni attive CD1 deve mettere sia quelle dell'attività agricola che quelle esenti? e indicare poi il di cui delle esenti?

----------


## Speedy

> Buonasera ho due domande su due dubbi.
> 1- Un professionista (medico) che emette normalmente solo fatture es. art. 10 e occasionalmente qualche parcella con iva diciamo 1000 euro + 200 di iva deve fare la comunicazione iva (in effetti sarebbe sotto i fatidici 25822)?
> 2- Invece altro professionista con attività principale esente art. 10 e altra attività in contabilità semplificata come agricoltore dovendo fare comunicazione iva in quanto non è nel regime speciale è ha operazioni attive per circa 28.000 euro, in base alle istruzioni deve indicare come codice attività quella prevalente e in questo caso quella esente ma nel totale delle operazioni attive CD1 deve mettere sia quelle dell'attività agricola che quelle esenti? e indicare poi il di cui delle esenti?

  1- Se la somma dei ricavi esenti più i ricavi imponibili è inferiore a 25.822 non vi è alcun obbligo di presentare la comunicazione dati iva 
2- Risposta positiva (ricavi totali uguali alla somma di quelli esenti più quelli agricoli, di cui ricavi esenti ..) anche per il codice attività prevalente

----------


## studiosecchi@caltanet.it

Ho un dubbio urgente:
una s.r.l. che vende autovetture e le acquista anche da privati deve indare questi acquisti nella comunicazione annuale dati iva?
grazie

----------


## Speedy

> Ho un dubbio urgente:
> una s.r.l. che vende autovetture e le acquista anche da privati deve indare questi acquisti nella comunicazione annuale dati iva?
> grazie

  Risposta positiva. L'importo degli acquisti del margine vanno compresi sia nel totale degli acquisti sia negli acquisti non imponibili. 
Ciao

----------


## angelacottone

Un agricoltore che: 
 * nel 2007 ha avuto un volume d'affari di  13.564,95;
 * nel 2008 ha avuto un volume d'affari di  17.250,73,  
e' obbligato alla comunicazione annuale dati iva, giusto? 
Grazie

----------


## Speedy

> Un agricoltore che: 
>  * nel 2007 ha avuto un volume d'affari di € 13.564,95;
>  * nel 2008 ha avuto un volume d'affari di € 17.250,73,  
> e' obbligato alla comunicazione annuale dati iva, giusto? 
> Grazie

  Se l'agricoltore è ditta individuale, non è obbligato alla comunicazione dati iva in quanto il volume di affari è inferiore a 25.822 euro. 
Ciao

----------


## angelacottone

Si ditta individuale..
Grazie mille ^_^

----------


## enzinho

Ciao a tutti
ho un cliente che ha venduto al 31-12-2008 l'autovettura (bene strumentale)
Piccolo  lapsus!!! Secondo voi devo inserirlo nelle operazioni attive della CAI??
In DAI va inserito nel rigo VE38 (con segno negativo)
Vi ringrazio anticipatamente
Enzo

----------


## barbie

Nel corso dell'anno 2008 un mio cliente ha aperto con la stessa partita iva un B&B nel 2008 ha sostenuto solo spese. Nell'invio della comunicazione devo aggiungerle o invio solo le operazioni att e pass dell'attività prevalente che è 702209 ?    :Confused:

----------


## Recinella

Mi &#232; venuto un dubbio sentendo parlare un mio collega.
Se ho delle fatture al 31/12, io le ho inserite al 2009 stornando il conto fatture da ricevere appositamente creato per l' esigenza.
L' iva giustamente l'ho inserita nel 2009 anche se la fattura data 2008. (il costo l' ho messo giustamente di competenza 2008)
Mica devo indicarle (come base imponibile e IVA a credito) nella comunicazione 2008?  :Confused:  Lo so che &#232; una domanda stupida ma adesso so andato nel pallone

----------


## danilo sciuto

Non vanno indicate. 
ciao   

> Mi è venuto un dubbio sentendo parlare un mio collega.
> Se ho delle fatture al 31/12, io le ho inserite al 2009 stornando il conto fatture da ricevere appositamente creato per l' esigenza.
> L' iva giustamente l'ho inserita nel 2009 anche se la fattura data 2008. (il costo l' ho messo giustamente di competenza 2008)
> Mica devo indicarle (come base imponibile e IVA a credito) nella comunicazione 2008?  Lo so che è una domanda stupida ma adesso so andato nel pallone

----------


## Recinella

cavolo..... ero gia andato nel pallone...  :Big Grin:

----------


## fsdn2003

> si, perchè la s.r.l. è "obbligata" anche se ha fatturato pari a zero.

  vale anke per le sas?

----------


## Junior

Ciao a tutti, sono alle prese con le comunicazioni IVA e mi sorge un dubbo:
il travaso dei dati del software nel modello della comunicazione imputa nelle operazioni attive da includere nel rigo CD1 anche i valori relativi agli imponibili delle autofatture relative al reverse charge ex art.17 c.6 : in sostanza le operazioni che si indicano nel quadro VJ della dichiarazione IVA . 
In studio come al solito ci sono pareri discordanti però tendenzialmente orientati verso l'errore dell'impostazione della software house. 
Anch'io sono propenso per questo orientamento in quanto non le reputo operazioni attive essendo frutto di un giro contabile. 
Voi cosa ne pensate? 
grazie per il vostro parere

----------


## ainop

Una società ha avuto nell'anno , come operazioni passive, solo una nota di accredito, che ho inserito in  CD2 con segno meno, ma il mio software mi scarta l'invio.
Qualcuno di voi mi dice dove devo mettere una nota di accredito nella comunicazione iva? A me pare di aver fatto la cosa giusta.

----------


## gg71_it

Ho commesso un errore in una delle comunicazioni iva appena spedite.
Non ho riportato nel rigo CD1-5 l'importo relativo alle cessioni di beni strumentali.
Come posso rimediare? Posso annullare l'invio effettuato ? se si come?
Per favore aiutatemi! 
gg71_it

----------


## dott.mamo

Non sono integrabili da quanto ricordo.
Si corregge in pratica con la dichiarazione iva.

----------


## gg71_it

> Non sono integrabili da quanto ricordo.
> Si corregge in pratica con la dichiarazione iva.

  si lo so ... non sono integrabili né rettificabili...
nel frattempo ho provato ad inviare una richiesta di annullamento tramite entratel ma è ancora in elaborazione... speriamo bene  :Frown: 
se entro domani ho la ricevuta dell'annullamento provedo al nuovo invio 
secondo te cosa rischio se faccio comunque un nuovo invio in attesa dell'esito della richiesta di annullamento? (qualora non abbia la risposta entro domani) 
grazie comunque per la risposta

----------


## dott.mamo

Non so, credo la possa scartare

----------


## gg71_it

> Non so, credo la possa scartare

  ok.
Intendevo nell'ipotesi in cui non lo scarti ma poi la richiesta di annullamento non vada a buon fine.

----------


## gg71_it

> ok.
> Intendevo nell'ipotesi in cui non lo scarti ma poi la richiesta di annullamento non vada a buon fine.

  E' andata così 
Non sono riuscito a annullare l'invio errato ma parlando con il contact center entratel ho scoperto che per la comunicazione annuale iva NON occorre fare l'annullamento dell'invio della comunicazione errato è sufficiente procedere ad un nuovo invio (corretto). Tale nuovo invio, nel caso delle comunicazioni IVA e secondo il contact center entratel, annulla automaticamente l'invio precedente.

----------


## MicheleP

> E' andata così 
> Non sono riuscito a annullare l'invio errato ma parlando con il contact center entratel ho scoperto che per la comunicazione annuale iva NON occorre fare l'annullamento dell'invio della comunicazione errato è sufficiente procedere ad un nuovo invio (corretto). Tale nuovo invio, nel caso delle comunicazioni IVA e secondo il contact center entratel, annulla automaticamente l'invio precedente.

  Se il nuovo invio viene fatto dopo il 29 febbraio secondo voi si va in sanzione? O non succede nulla poiché la prima comunicazione è stata inviata entro i termini, grazie!

----------


## MicheleP

..tutto tace...non avete notizie in merito? Grazie a chi mi risponderà...

----------


## Niccolò

> ..tutto tace...non avete notizie in merito? Grazie a chi mi risponderà...

  Può esserti utile: Omissioni ed errori nella comunicazione annuale dei dati Iva

----------


## studio_marra

Un contribuente con un volume d'affari inferiore ad € 25.000, ma che ha effettuato acquisti Ue, è corretto debba comunque presentare la comunicazione dati iva?

----------


## andrea.brandi65

Salve a tutti 
piccolo artigiano Ex regime dei minimi nel 2012 l'ho dovuto abbandonare, e ho aderito al regime degli ex minimi regime di transizione . 
ho scoperto da poco che devo comunque trasmettere comunicazione dati iva anche se l'IVA va versata in unica soluzione con la dichiarazione IVA .
oggi nel compilare on line tramite software dell'Agenzia mi è sorto un dubbio: 
nel Quadro OPERAZIONI PASSIVE (CD2) Totale operazioni passive (al netto dell'IVa) 
va riportato l'importo del totale delle spese sostenute non tenento conto della quota detraibile giusto? 
ossia spese carburante auto promiscua (detraz. 40%), va indicata la somma di tutte le schede al 100% non la somma della quota detraibile ossia il 40% dell'intero importo.  
altro dubbio va compresa anche la ricevuta dell'affitto locale(no fattura), se si devo inserire la somma dell'affitto anche nel campo 2 acquisti esenti visto che sugli affitti l'iva non c'è?

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Un contribuente con un volume d'affari inferiore ad € 25.000, ma che ha effettuato acquisti Ue, è corretto debba comunque presentare la comunicazione dati iva?

  Non mi risulta.

----------


## studio_marra

Il dubbio mi è venuto perchè guardando le istruzioni leggo: "L’esonero non si applica invece qualora il contribuente abbia registrato operazioni intracomunitarie (art. 48, comma 2, d.l. 331 del 1993) ovvero siano stati effettuati acquisti per i quali, in base a specifiche disposizioni normative, l’imposta è dovuta da parte del cessionario......"
Cosa si intende per questo?

----------


## maxvale

Buongiorno,
ho una domanda da porre a proposito di Comunicazione annuale dati IVA 2013,
essendo la prima volta che mi capita, spero nella vostra comprensione e soprattutto nella vostra pronta risposta. 
Un libero professionista operante nel regime dei minimi dal 2012 (apertura partita IVA marzo 2012), avendo fatture emesse per circa 2000 euro (emesse ai sensi dellart. 1, commi 96-117, L. n. 244/2007 come modificata dallart. 27, commi 1 e 2, del D.L. n. 98/2011)  e circa 1000 euro di fatture acquisti per spese varie sostenute nel corso del 2012.
Ai fini della comunicazione in oggetto, dovrebbe essere esonerato dalla presentazione poichè è considerato una persona fisica che non ha superato la soglia dei 25000 euro di volume d'affari oppure è comunque tenuto alla sua presentazione?
Grazie.

----------


## andrea.brandi65

> Salve a tutti 
> piccolo artigiano Ex regime dei minimi nel 2012 l'ho dovuto abbandonare, e ho aderito al regime degli ex minimi regime di transizione . 
> ho scoperto da poco che devo comunque trasmettere comunicazione dati iva anche se l'IVA va versata in unica soluzione con la dichiarazione IVA .
> oggi nel compilare on line tramite software dell'Agenzia mi è sorto un dubbio: 
> nel Quadro OPERAZIONI PASSIVE (CD2) Totale operazioni passive (al netto dell'IVa) 
> va riportato l'importo del totale delle spese sostenute non tenento conto della quota detraibile giusto? 
> ossia spese carburante auto promiscua (detraz. 40%), va indicata la somma di tutte le schede al 100% non la somma della quota detraibile ossia il 40% dell'intero importo.  
> altro dubbio va compresa anche la ricevuta dell'affitto locale(no fattura), se si devo inserire la somma dell'affitto anche nel campo 2 acquisti esenti visto che sugli affitti l'iva non c'è?

  salve nessuno può aiutarmi?

----------


## SMART SOLUTIONS

> Buongiorno,
> ho una domanda da porre a proposito di Comunicazione annuale dati IVA 2013,
> essendo la prima volta che mi capita, spero nella vostra comprensione e soprattutto nella vostra pronta risposta. 
> Un libero professionista operante nel regime dei minimi dal 2012 (apertura partita IVA marzo 2012), avendo fatture emesse per circa 2000 euro (emesse ai sensi dell’art. 1, commi 96-117, L. n. 244/2007 come modificata dall’art. 27, commi 1 e 2, del D.L. n. 98/2011)  e circa 1000 euro di fatture acquisti per spese varie sostenute nel corso del 2012.
> Ai fini della comunicazione in oggetto, dovrebbe essere esonerato dalla presentazione poichè è considerato una persona fisica che non ha superato la soglia dei 25000 euro di volume d'affari oppure è comunque tenuto alla sua presentazione?
> Grazie.

  I minimi sono esonerati dalla presentazione della Comunicazione Iva.

----------


## danilo sciuto

> salve nessuno può aiutarmi?

  Penso di sì; aspetta fiducioso.

----------


## VALENTINAM

Buongiorno
sono nuova nel forum e purtroppo non troppo pratica, in ogni caso vorrei porvi un quesito sulla dichiarazione/comunicazione iva.
Un mio cliente autotrasportatore riceve fatture di acquisto di servizi da fornitori extracee (svizzera), in pratica trasporti per suo conto, io registro queste fatture extracee come autofatture in articolo 9/1 perchè su merci destinate all'esportazione.
fino a qui spero di essermi comportata nel modo corretto, ora pero' andando a redarre la dichiarazione iva mi sorge il dubbio se questi acquisti di servizi extracee vanno indicati anche nel VJ3 oppure solo nel VF13.
Grazie mille

----------


## fangel

Salve,  
ringrazio tutti coloro che saranno in grado di aiutarmi. 
La comunicazione annuale dati IVA deve essere presentata anche se una SRL è inattiva ? 
Vi ringrazio molto per la vostra attenzione

----------


## andrea.brandi65

:Confused: Graziè per l'aiuto 
risposte molto precise anche se incomprensibili per chi non è del mestiere

----------


## Wipperman

chiedo scusa ma vi risulta che il software di controllo delle Comunicazioni Annuali Iva debba essere ancora pubblicato dal sito dell'ADE? Il mio gestionale non ce l'ha inserito (ha gli aggiornamenti automatici in rete) e anche cercando nel sito dell'ADE ho trovato un solo modulo di controllo 2013 che riguarda il Modello Iva 2013. Ma come puo' essere possibile? Voglio sperare di sbagliarmi perchè è assurdo che con la scadenza fissata la 28 febbraio non posso oggi 23 febbraio riuscire ad inviare le comunicazioni annuali. 
Ma dobbiamo tutti stare ad aspettare i comodi dell'ADE? Che schifo!!!

----------


## VIRGILIO77

> chiedo scusa ma vi risulta che il software di controllo delle comunicazioni annuali iva debba essere ancora pubblicato dal sito dell'ade? Il mio gestionale non ce l'ha inserito (ha gli aggiornamenti automatici in rete) e anche cercando nel sito dell'ade ho trovato un solo modulo di controllo 2013 che riguarda il modello iva 2013. Ma come puo' essere possibile? Voglio sperare di sbagliarmi perchè è assurdo che con la scadenza fissata la 28 febbraio non posso oggi 23 febbraio riuscire ad inviare le comunicazioni annuali. 
> Ma dobbiamo tutti stare ad aspettare i comodi dell'ade? Che schifo!!!

  vanno bene i controlli dell'anno precedente , puoi inviare gia' da subito

----------


## Wipperman

> vanno bene i controlli dell'anno precedente , puoi inviare gia' da subito

  grazie mille, ora provo subito! Certo che non è che l'Ade non si spreca mica tanto ...

----------


## danilo sciuto

> grazie mille, ora provo subito! Certo che non è che l'Ade non si spreca mica tanto ...

  Non capisco questa critica..... Se nulla è variato, cosa avrebbe dovuto fare l'AdE ?

----------


## armaduk

Sono un avvocato nel c.d. "regime degli ex minimi" che nel 2012 (semplifico le cifre per facilitare):
ha emesso fatture per onorari € 25.000 e cassa 4% € 1000,00; 
ha acquistato beni (un ipad di € 500,00 di imponibile e prodotti di cancelleria per € 200,00 di imponibile) per complessivi € 700,00 di imponibile.
A) e' corretto se si inseriscono questi dati nella mia comunicazione dati iva 
CD1 RIGO 1: € 26.000,00
CD2 RIGO 1 € 700,00 CD 2 RIGO 5 € 500,00
CD4 € 5.460,00 (è il 21% di CD1 RIGO 1)
CD5 € 147 (è IL 21% di CD2 RIGO 2)
2) devo inserire altro?
3) sbaglio a considerare l'ipad bene strumentale (io non ho altri pc come beni strumentali)?
Grazie

----------


## fangel

Salve a tutti e grazie anticipatamente per il Vostro aiuto. 
La dichiarazione annuale dati IVA va inviata anche se una SRL è inattiva ? 
Vi ringrazio molto. 
Buona giornata.

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Salve a tutti e grazie anticipatamente per il Vostro aiuto. 
> La dichiarazione annuale dati IVA va inviata anche se una SRL è inattiva ? 
> Vi ringrazio molto. 
> Buona giornata.

  Va inviata anche se inattiva.

----------


## maxmiura

Buon giorno a tutti, problematica 
Io e la mia compagna nel 2012 abbiamo acquistato un abitazione con le agevolazioni prima casa, adesso l'Agenzia delle Entrate mi chiede il pagamento del 50% in più di imposte più le sanzioni del 30% e gli interessi sull'acquisto e sul mutuo (entro il 6 maggio 2015) in quanto non ho trasferito la residenza nel comune dove è sita l'abitazione entro i 18 mesi previsti, mentre la mia compagna ottemperava su mia precisa indicazione al trasferimento di residenza (per questo mi chiedono solo il 50 %). Il motivo per cui io non ho trasferito la residenza è che rientro nei soggetti appositamenti esentati ai sensi dell'art 66 della legge 342 del 2000 in quanto appartenente alle Forze Armate, a questo punto vi chiederete dov'è "l'inghippo"... in sede di atto il notaio non ha indicato la mia professione ed inoltre a riportato la dichiarazione standard "del trasferimento di residenza entro i 18 mesi".
Buon giorno a tutti, Quesito: 
Io e la mia compagna nel 2012 abbiamo acquistato un abitazione con le agevolazioni prima casa, adesso l'Agenzia delle Entrate mi chiede il pagamento del 50% in più di imposte più le sanzioni del 30% e gli interessi sull'acquisto e sul mutuo (entro il 6 maggio 2015) in quanto non ho trasferito la residenza nel comune dove è sita l'abitazione entro i 18 mesi previsti, mentre la mia compagna ottemperava su mia precisa indicazione al trasferimento di residenza (per questo mi chiedono solo il 50 %). Il motivo per cui io non ho trasferito la residenza è che rientro nei soggetti appositamenti esentati ai sensi dell'art 66 della legge 342 del 2000 in quanto appartenente alle Forze Armate, a questo punto vi chiederete dov'è "l'inghippo"... in sede di atto il notaio non ha indicato la mia professione ed inoltre a riportato la dichiarazione standard "del trasferimento di residenza entro i 18 mesi".  
Ho provato a parlare con l'Agenzia delle Entrate ma mi è stato risposto, che pur appartenendo alle Forze Armate, non essendo stato riportato nell'atto, la mia volontà di avvalermi del predetto art. 66, a loro avviso sono tenuto a pagare, ho chiesto la possibilità di fare una dichiarazione in autotutela o quantomeno di fare una mediazione, per tutta risposta mi veniva detto che non sarebbe servito a nulla e che l'unica possibilità era fare ricorso. 
Di materia fiscali io ne capisco ben poco ma mi sembra assurdo che una semplice dichiarazione dell'intento di spostare la residenza nei 18 mesi, abbia più valore di una norma di legge. L'Agenzia delle Entrate sembra proprio che non ci voglia sentire ho cercato anche di spiegargli che ero ben consapevole della necessità di spostare la residenza entro i 18 mesi tant'è che l'ho fatto fare alla mia compagna e adesso, perchè un notaio non ha indicato la mia professione dovrei pagare?? con tutto c'ho che ne consegue anche per la detrazione degli interessi passivi, per i prossimi 20 anni, sul mutuo che ho stipulato a mio nome.  
Ciò premesso chiedo se qualcuno mi può aiutare fornendomi eventuali link/precedenti/ sentenze  
Ringrazio anticipatamente per la vostra collaborazione. 
Massimo

----------

